
Beware, MacOS Sierra Removes Support for PPTP - Bino
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT206844
======
clinton_sf
Excellent.

[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/47518/is-pptp-
vp...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/47518/is-pptp-vpn-ever-
secure-under-dd-wrt)

~~~
daenney
Indeed. For all the P's in PPTP the private in VPN isn't part of it.

~~~
dozzie
Because PPTP is a Virtual Privacy Network. Good that it's removed from one
more place.

------
Feingeist
Shimo supports PPTP as well as L2TP, CiscoVPN, OpenVPN and all standard-
compliant IPSec connections. It's worth a try, it has a 30 days trial.

------
Bino
It was just as bad yesterday however if you missed this changelog. It could
mess up your day...

